# Will this insulation board work for acoustic panels



## jimlg (Oct 31, 2009)

Last night I tore out my old HVAC duct work, as we are having it replaced. The old system was cooling only, and it is being replaced with a heat pump. I was a bit amazed that contractors can still use Duct Board as the fiberglass is exposed to the moving air, and seems very fragile. But I now have a nice pile of free fiberglass board and wonder if I can convert it into acoustic panels? I did read this thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/2197-room-treatment-materials-aus.html 

but it did not answer all my questions.

This is what I have, It appears to be Owens Corning Type 475:

 

 

Will I want to rip off the Aluminum facing? It comes off very easily. In the front piece below, the facing has been removed.



I am planning to make corner traps so will I need to remove the facing for those as well as the panel traps?

Thanks, James


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want, you can leave on the face for the side that faces into the room. 

Just FYI, the duct board has a coating on the fiberglass to prevent any shedding as well as to streamline the airflow so dust doesn't get hung up.

Bryan


----------



## jimlg (Oct 31, 2009)

The print on the outside mentioned a wax of some type, and I assume it is the pink stuff on the inside. While I'm sure it passed some tests somewhere, it is incredibly easy to pull apart, and I'm glad it's coming down. The main reason we are pulling it is the new system will have a humidifier in it, and I did not want that moist air blowing through it.

_If you want, you can leave on the face for the side that faces into the room._

The facing is fairly thick and is not perforated at all. Won't that lead to reflection of the high frequency sounds?

James


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. But, if you want only broadband bass through mid absorption, then leaving the facing on is the way to go. This is acceptable on the rear wall and in rear corners.

Bryan


----------

